

On Delta, you can change the URL of your boarding pass and get someone else’s - freialobo
https://medium.com/@thedanigrant/need-a-last-minute-flight-45af88ec8df3

======
trounce
That's one of the best examples of a content-free apology from customer
service I've seen. Too often, the responses you get are apologetic, polite,
and completely fail to address the specific issue you raised.

------
moonka
It's ok, Delta is on it! Looks like there are some good action items coming
from this.

>I will share your comments with our Online Customer Support Desk Team.

------
sirspazzolot
This is basically what weev found out about AT&T that got him put in jail.

